# Interesting Craigs List Ad



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I found this a minute ago and wonder what opinions it generates. I know very little about tube amps, but is 35wpc enough for these monsters?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ele/495204289.html

Not that I could afford it, but the seller is willing to sell all the components separately. Looks like nice stuff, huh?:dontknow:


----------

